# Which trail cam?



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

Which trail cam do you use, and why?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Lately I've been using refurbished Stealth Cams.
Because they're cheap.
I have four bushnells too and an older model Primos.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I use Moultre because, they are simple to use, durable, take good pictures, batteries have lasted me 6 months before I have to change them, I think thats good... I dont spend more than $100 on a camera because they take good enough pictures for me.. I havent played with the video yet. I'll pick up the more expensive cameras when they go on sell for under $100


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Browning camera with the black lights. There isn't a visible "flash" with the black lights. Great pics, and its small. I build a metal box to place it in to refrain from theft, and bear proof it. (If that's possible)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been using the small Brownings the last 3 seasons. Have worked very well. 
And, they are easy on batteries. My problem is not the bears messing with them, it's the elk. 
That does make for some cool pictures when they do play with them. 
The bears like my archery targets. They have shredded targets twice in the last 2 seasons.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have three older Primos (2 TruthCam 35s and 1 TruthCam 46), four newer Primos Bullet Proof 2s, and 1 Wildgame Innovations...

All were acquired for less than $50 each. I use them because they're cheap, cameras have a tendency to grow legs.

I like the Bullet Proof 2s, I was able to make my own security boxes for super cheap using air conditioner fuse boxes and they use AA batteries which is a huge benefit over the old TruthCams that use D batteries.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the AC fuse box idea for security! I'll have to look into that. Beats cutting, bending and welding a box from 12ga. plate.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> I like the AC fuse box idea for security! I'll have to look into that. Beats cutting, bending and welding a box from 12ga. plate.


I bought the AC fuse boxes and a hole saw set and made my own just using my hand drill and oscillating multi-tool... one of the Amazon reviews for the Bullet Proof 2 camera showed something similar so it's not my own idea.

The boxes are still a bit larger than than the cameras themselves so I stored a couple sets of batteries in the extra space. And they are considerably lighter than the Camlock boxes I have for the TruthCams... those things are brutal to hike around and set up.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

derek, now you've done it...……… Wife said that's just what I need, another "project" to work on. That only makes about 30 "to do's" before this fall. LOL


----------



## Moose_2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

I use a variety of cameras. My cheaper, Wildlife Innovation cameras give a quality photo for the price.


----------

